# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļasmašīna Polar PDP 685

## miljuminja

Labdien! Vai kāds, kuram ir šī veļasmašīna, var, lūdzu, pateikt dzensiksnas izmēru?

----------


## defs

miljuminja,siksnai virsuu jaabuut rakstiitam.

Un kurā Latvijas galā dzīvo? es pazīstu kādu cilveku,kas kaut kādo polar met laukā,varbūt varu painteresēties,iespējams,ka siksna bija vesela.

----------


## miljuminja

Jā, zinu, ka jābūt virsū, bet man nav siksnas.
Esmu no Jēkabpils.

----------


## defs

> Jā, zinu, ka jābūt virsū, bet man nav siksnas.
> Esmu no Jēkabpils.


  Un kaut kāda vietējā darbnīcā nav iespējams pēc kataloga atrast? Varbūt var sarunāt ar meistaru,lai paķer līdzi vairākas,tad pamēra,kas pas.
...piezvaniju tam vīram,viņs teica,ka esot kaut kāds 1200RJ rakstīts virsū siksnai. es nezinu,ko viņs tur skatijies.Ja gadijumā šie cipari nepalidz,tad uzraksti,aizbraukšu pie viņa ciemos un pats apskatīšos.

----------


## miljuminja

Bijām uz veikalu. Meistars teica, ka jāzina milimetrs milimetrā, jo viņam ir desmitiem siksnu līdzīga garuma. Un arī piedāvāja tādu iespēju pats atvest visas līdzi. Ja neuzzināšu precīzu izmēru, tad būs vien jāpiemēra visas.
Labi, paskatīšos, vai šie cipari kaut ko izsaka.
Liels paldies par palīdzību!

----------


## ansius

kur liki veco siksnu - uz tār ir rakstiits garums mm un profils piem J vai H pēc tā arī meklē.ja nav tad paņem ar drēbnieka mērlentu nomēri cik garu vajag.

----------


## McAhren

> Labdien! Vai kāds, kuram ir šī veļasmašīna, var, lūdzu, pateikt dzensiksnas izmēru?


 zinu, ka "nedaudz" par vēlu izlasīju šo topiku, bet: man ir tāda veļas mašīna. 
siksnas numurs 4PJ1168
...

----------

